# daiwa gen black



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

Just checking out these daiwa generation black, they look great, and have some really nice specs. Anyone know anything about them, do they compare to the better rods in the daiwa range? 
just curious


----------



## HoollyDoolly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep they look mint. Thinking about matching a suitable baitcast rod with the new Ballistic reel.
Currently have a GL2 with a Abu Revo SX and the rod feels as nice as the GLoomis.


----------



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

They sure do, ill get one within the next few days, i cant resist, they look great! 
And that's even better to here, thanks for that


----------



## HoollyDoolly (Mar 5, 2012)

Just picked up a breaming light spin outfit with a Drunknmonkey Gen Black. I have wood.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been a bad bad boy!

Gen Black Itchy Twitchy 1.5 - 3kg for $119 from tackle warehouse cooparoo

Very very sexy rod


----------



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

I bought one few weeks ago, 3-7kg and it casts beautifully! bets investment ive made (;


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Anybody tried the swamp donkey or supacasta? Looking at a new rod with a nice soft tip but plenty of stopping power (running 20 or 30lb braid) for casting lightly weighted plastics mainly for impoundment barra. I have two cheaper heavy rods but they are heavy and feel similar to a broomstick so I want something with a bit more feel. Other options at this stage are Berkley Dropshot 7'5" 7-9kg or Shimano Raider (not exactly sure which one).


----------



## wetaline2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok for the money, but no where near as nice as a black label, spellbinder, tdx, etc. Basically the bottom of the range, dont like the microguides either. But as I said for $119 you can go wrong.


----------



## Harden97 (Feb 21, 2012)

I got the daiwa generation black and it performs faultlessly its a great rod for the price. Feels nice to hold and performs wonderfully.


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Am enjoying mine, feels fantastic. Mind you its the most expensive rod I own and have never fished with anything other than a shimano catana, ugly stick or kmart special.


----------



## rik (Jun 26, 2012)

A friend of mine just picked up the itchy twitchy in 2p 1.5-3kg rod. It feels great, looks superb but it was just suprised how much grunt it had, he pulled in a 60+ cm flat head and some decent sized tailor right off the beach without any problems what so ever. It got me thinking about investing in a gen black for bass season.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Uh Oh

The Men in Black have invaded our site!!!

   :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ian


----------

